# Virtuelles Mailhosting - Kein Login möglich

## xenobyte

Moin,

Ich hab nach diesem Guide hier (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml) ein virtuelles Mailsystem aufgesetzt. Die Installation lief problemlos. Allerdings ist es mir weder über SquirrelMail noch über andere Mailclients möglich mich in das System einzuloggen. SpuirrelMail sagt: ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.

Die Dienste laufen alle...

```

server ~ # nmap localhost

Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-09-28 19:19 CEST

Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.0000050s latency).

rDNS record for 127.0.0.1: localhost.localdomain

Not shown: 994 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

25/tcp   open  smtp

80/tcp   open  http

443/tcp  open  https

993/tcp  open  imaps

3306/tcp open  mysql

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.18 seconds

```

In /var/log/mailog finde ich keine brauchbaren Informationen. Hat jemand nen Tipp wo ich nachschauen kann, was nicht stimmt?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich arbeite mit Dovecot, also kann ich dir zu Courier-imap nicht wirklich was sagen.

Guck doch bitte mal ob du unter /var/log irgendwo ein spezielles Log zu Courier-imap hast.

Wenn du nix findest, mach mal ein grep -rsl USERNAME /var/log. Wobei USERNAME durch den Benutzer zu ersetzen ist mit dem du dich am IMAP anmelden willst.

Die mysql DB läuft?

Sebastian

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hätte eher den saslauthd im Verdacht ... aber in der Tat, ohne Logfiles wird das schwierig. Irgendwo muss was sein, ansonsten mal gucken, wo und wie man den Debuglevel von courier hochsetzen kann. Irgendwann muss was im maillog auftauchen.

----------

## xenobyte

Ich hab nochmal 'n bisschen dran gebastelt. Mit meinem lokalen Account kann ich mich ohne Probleme einloggen. Ich hab allerdings einen virtuellen (für meine Mailinglisten) erstellt. Ich hab festgestellt das ich im Eifer des Gefechts wirklich ein

```

# mkdir -p /home/vmail/virt-domain.com/foo

# chown -R vmail:vmail /home/vmail/virt-domain.com

# maildirmake /home/vmail/virt-domain.com/foo/.maildir

```

vergessen hatte. Das Verzeichnis existiert also. 

(domain.com, HOSTNAME und foo sind natürlich nur beispielhaft und haben sonst konkrete Werte)

In der MySQL-DB steht für den Benutzer folgendes

```

id  email                          clear                  name  uid      gid      homedir         maildir

2   lists@domain.com   meinPasswort   lists    1101   1101   /home/vmail   /home/vmail/domain.com/foo/.maildir/

```

Wenn ich mich jetzt via SquirrelMail einloggen möchte, kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung:  ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.

Ein grep -rsl USERNAME /var/log bringt in /var/log/maillog nur Meldungen über Mails die nicht zugestellt werden konnten, nichts über einen fehlerhaften Login.

```

2012-10-01T02:01:34.935234+02:00 hostname postfix/smtp[1256]: 7CF6FEE064: to=<gentoo-announce+bounces-probe-lists=domain.com@lists.gentoo.org>, relay=lists.gentoo.org[208.92.234.80]:25, delay=1.4, delays=0/0.01/1.2/0.24, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 78FBE21C0B0)

```

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich spiele sonst mit dem Gedanken den User "lists" vorerst lokal einzurichten, damit ich zumindest die Mails kriege, aber wäre halt schön, wenn ich das gleich virtuell einrichten könnte...

----------

## firefly

eventuell kann man in der konfiguration von  Courier-imap logging aktivieren.

----------

## xenobyte

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell kann man in der konfiguration von  Courier-imap logging aktivieren.

 

Ich hab dahingehend nichts brauchbares finden können, außer über /etc/authdaemonrc und den verwende ich nicht...

Wenn ich mich via telnet einloggen will bekomme ich sowas

```

hostname ~ # telnet localhost 443

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

login lists meinpasswort

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

Der Server sollte aber wohl sowas wie 

```

Connected to imap.example.com.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THRE

AD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE AUTH=CRAM-MD5 SMAP1 KEYWORDS ACL ACL2=UNION STARTT

LS XMAGICTRASH] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2008 Double Precision, Inc.  

See COPYING for distribution information.

```

zurückgeben.

In der /var/log/mailog finde ich (wenn ich mich via telnet einlogge) auch was

```

2012-10-10T22:34:47.174788+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=lists, ip=[::ffff:8.16.12.140]

2012-10-10T22:37:35.331202+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=lists, ip=[::ffff:8.16.12.140]

2012-10-10T22:41:33.816461+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=lists, ip=[::ffff:8.16.12.140]

2012-10-10T22:51:11.761084+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=lists, ip=[::ffff:8.16.12.140]

2012-10-10T22:55:58.235292+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=lists, ip=[::ffff:8.16.12.140]

```

----------

## bbgermany

 *xenobyte wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   eventuell kann man in der konfiguration von  Courier-imap logging aktivieren. 
> 
> Ich hab dahingehend nichts brauchbares finden können, außer über /etc/authdaemonrc und den verwende ich nicht...
> 
> Wenn ich mich via telnet einloggen will bekomme ich sowas
> ...

 

Wieso versuchst du ein Telnet auf HTTPS? Wolltest du nicht 993 (IMAPS)?

 *xenobyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Server sollte aber wohl sowas wie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bei sowas habe ich meistens auch den saslauthd im Verdacht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## xenobyte

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso versuchst du ein Telnet auf HTTPS? Wolltest du nicht 993 (IMAPS)?
> 
> 

 

NARF! Dummer copy&paste Fehler. Das war die Ausgabe von Port 993. Ist also alles identisch.

Ich hab in der /etc/conf.d/saslauthd mal log_level auf 5 gesetzt. Kann bisher keine weiteren Infos aus der maillog entnehmen.

Nachtrag: Ich hab noch folgendes gefunden: 

```

2012-10-11T12:38:45.085474+02:00 hostname imapd-ssl: An unexpected TLS packet was received.

```

spricht das jetzt für courier-imap oder für saslauthd?

----------

## xenobyte

*push*

Ich habe aufgegeben und auf diese Lösung hier gesetzt: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot#Dovecot_Integration_-_LDA

Resultat ist leider das Selbe, aber die Fehlermeldungen sind ansprechender:

```

2012-10-12T13:30:40.330320+02:00 t3227 dovecot: auth-worker(27440): Error: sql(xenobyte@domain.com,88.888.888.88): Password query failed: Table 'mailsql.users' doesn't exist (using built-in default password_query: SELECT username, domain, password FROM users WHERE username = '%n' AND domain = '%d')

```

Okay... die Tabelle die dovecot abfragen soll heißt auch "mailbox" und nicht users. Ich kann die Stelle leider nicht finden, wo ich diese Tabelle angeben muss. 

EDIT: Ich hab einfach mal password_query in /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf.ext gesetzt. Die Meldung ist auch weg.

nun kommt 

```

2012-10-12T14:00:41.202515+02:00 t3227 dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=31.187.111.45, lip=18.254.5.76, session=<S8DSb9vLKgBQu28t>

```

sollte bei "user" nicht vielleicht mein Benutzername stehen? Geht der unterwegs verloren?!

----------

